# Intel Q9550 OC'ed @ 3,6GHz problems.



## valica7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have bought a pc some months ago.The supplyer from where i have bought it,overclocked the cpu to 3.6GHz,he said that the pc was pre tested and all that so there is no problem...
Till a couple of weeks before i didnt have any problem with this pc...but as i said a couple of weeks ago i was playing COD4 when the pc restarted...well i didnt mind it coz the pc was on more then 24h at that time...so i thinked is nothing to worry.Next day the pc restarted when i was copying a large file from one HDD partition to the other...and since then it is restarting,when i play games, after 20-30 min. or sometimes after 1h or so...is just restarting with no msg...ived checked event viewer for any error logs but nothing...no logs.
Ived run prime95(blend test) for 8h or so with no errors...
Here is a the log of Everest Ultimate Edition when the last restart took place(i was playing GTAIV)



My specs are:
Mobo - Asus P5Q-E
CPU - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 oc'ed @ 3,6GHz 
RAM - 2x2GB Mushkin PC2-6400(800MHz) because the cpu is oc'ed the rams are too from 800MHz to 1002Mhz 5-5-5-15 and 2.1V
HDD - Hitachi 500GB SATA II
GPU - nVidia Geforce 280GTX 1GB,cooler:active, not oc'ed or anything
PSU : 650W Modular Croshair...i dont really know the brand...but i guess is a no name brand.
So today ived decided to go in bios and reset all things there to default,i mean to underclock the cpu and rams to the stock values(now the CPU V Core is 1.1 and when the cpu was oc'ed was set to 1.3)...so i reseted the bios to default and played cod4 for about 1h with no restarts....
MY QUESTION IS(if anyone can answer ):
The reason i had those restarts is because my psu cant keep up with my cpu and gpu?If that is the reason why it ran smooth with no restarts about 4 months and then all of the sudden the problems appeard?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would have a quality 750watt psu for that machine. Not sure if
that is the issue, the 12 volt voltage seems to be with tolerence's.
Would like to see the volts higher by a few ticks.
But the heat from the cpu seems to be the problem, 70c is real hot
for a cpu. 
What kind of cooling do you have on it, stock...


----------



## valica7 (Apr 24, 2008)

That 70c is cpu core 1 temp...the cpu itself is at 49 C...aaaa but u prooly are right since i dont know that much about the hardware 
Anyhow i have a Noctua NH-U9B as cooler for my cpu...and i have a chassis fan also...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Redo the thermal paste on the cooler if the core1 temp stays too high then you'll need to back the oc down.> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------

